# Symetre 2500FJ / 4000FL with Ci4 Handles



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I have two Symetres now and while they are a very good reel, I absolutely hate the 't' shaped handles on them. I much prefer the two finger / round handles the same as on the smaller models or even the round ones similar to what is on on the Ci4's. I don't suppose anybody has experimented with changing handles over?


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

For those interested I have finally found someone that can fit some different knobs on my Symetre handles. Will post some feedback on how it goes after I get them back...Symetre with a ci4 knob, now we're talking!!!


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the finished product...

















Spiro at blue bottle fishing is the man to talk to...http://www.bluebottlefishing.com/

I have a bonus referral which can get someone a discount on purchases from the store so if you want something send me a pm and I can refer you to save you some dollars. Note I don't have any connection to Spiro or this store...I am just one very happy customer since I sent off about 20 emails trying to find someone that could help me with aftermarket handles for these reels and he was the only one that could.

They look the part and feel good, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Spiro modded my Saragosa, upgrading the handle so that it is easier to jig and fight fish with. I understand that Daiwa and other brands can have their handle unscrewed and changed relatively easily, whereas most Shimano's have to be drilled out. Very happy with the end result and it's damn smooth.


----------



## mcrosa01 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a great idea. I've got a 4000FL, it's a good reel but i also find the handle annoying.
Couple questions
Was it a simple swap over or did they have to drill it out as suggested by CLJB? 
What was the rough cost?


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks the goods well done. Is that a daiwa gen black? How does it go with the reel?


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

mcrosa01 said:


> That's a great idea. I've got a 4000FL, it's a good reel but i also find the handle annoying.
> Couple questions
> Was it a simple swap over or did they have to drill it out as suggested by CLJB?
> What was the rough cost?


Pretty sure they had to be drilled out and the cost was $86 for these two including return postage.



GaryD said:


> Looks the goods well done. Is that a daiwa gen black? How does it go with the reel?


Yeah that's the supacasta and it goes with the reel nicely although it's yet to be broken in. That's my impoundment barra and pelagic combo. Absolutely love the gen blacks got 2 of hem now and probably going to buy another soon. That combo is probably a bit overkill for most if the fishing I do but perfect for chasing swamp donkeys, tuna and gt's offshore which includes throwing big plastics and reasonable size slugs.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

salticrak said:


> The handle on a shimano saragosa reel of mine is a Piece of shyte, no actually the whole reel is a piece of crap.Do not buy these reels for offshore yak fishing. lousy.


What's the beef with the Saragosa? The bail arm pisses me off, but otherwise it's a rugged and smooth little reel from what I've experienced.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Fair enough. I haven't experienced that yet though. I can't recommend any other reels as the only others I own are the humble Sienna, however they have shown to be fairly reliable for such a cheap reel.
Edit: I have heard the Shimano spheros can cop a beating
I bought my Saragosa from the US when the exhange rate was as high a it is now, as well as the fact that fishing gear is simply cheaper there, and managed to shave about $100 off


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

For the money you'd drop on a saragosa, you'd be better off with an Okuma Salina.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep go a Salina, I have a Salina II 5000 and I am yet to find a fish big enough to give it a real good test...


----------

